# Tex-o-bob in a loincloth!



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

That is right get ready for it, I shipped his new sinewbacked selfbow to him today! And it is a shooter, I really hated to send it, but just count this up to the many things I have given him over the years! :wink: :mrgreen: He swears he will kill something with it, so we need to harass him until he makes good on the promise!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Tex in a loincloth!*

-)O(- _/O -O>>- :lol:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

He likes to walk around in his ******-tighties when we go on hunting trips. I am in therapy, the doctor says I am getting better. I don't know if I can handle loincloth. The man needs to get a full body wax. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Body wax! What the hell do you think keeps me warm while wearing my loincloth? Fur is your friend. I think we should bring back the 1970's all natural hair-bear hippy look. All this waxing and lasering is just not natural. I say bring back hairy cooters!  

AP, it's about time! I was starting to think this was another one of your empty promises...

I really can't wait to get the thing and shoot it.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> .empty promises...


You really are a D-Bag! :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Aaaaw buddy, you know I'm just twistin yer nipples.  

The very least I can do for you making me this bow is kill something with it. I don't know what it'll be, deer, ****, cat, or potgut, but I'll kill something!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Why in the hell would you send it to Tex??? I don't care what he says on here, he really doesn't like big game hunting! I promise you he will get scared and hike off the mountain with new bow in hand!!!!! (by hike I mean steal your horse and leave you) Hell, he turned down a premium private land offer (22,000 acres) with huge 200 class deer this year! Road hunted it last year! Road hunted!!! :shock: Who road hunts with a recurve??? (besides TAK)

Post up some pics of your new toy when you get it buddy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't know anyone who roadhunts with a recurve, but I know a guy that road hunts with a longbow...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I don't know anyone who roadhunts with a recurve, but I know a guy that road hunts with a longbow...


Oh, I thought you and your boy were hunting with recurves...my bad, you had your longbow....Idiot


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't you two just get along? Please take it the pm's. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Naa! It's much funner kicking Shane in the nuts publicly. :twisted:

And BTW penishead, we drove around for one hour, of one day, of a three day hunt. :roll: I'd hardly call that road hunting. The rest of the time we spent in our blind watching you spook our deer by missing them.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Whatever you have to tell yourself to make yourself feel better...It seems to me I was up hunting 190+ class bucks while you were either road hunting or home in front of the TV!


AP, the answer is no. Tex has had his fun, it is time to bring him back down to my level!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, I still don't have my selfbow from AP yet... He says it's "in the mail" :roll:

But, I did get my Shakespeare Wonder Bow I found on ebay to replace the one I'd had since I was 9 that got broken. Strung it up today with a new string and shot some arrows. It actually shoots better than the bow I used to have. It's in mint condition too. Now all it needs is the original Eddie Van Halen paint job and a quiver to match! (I had the original bow painted like one of Eddies guitars cuz he was my hero and Van Halen was my religion back in high school.) I'll post pics when it get it done. I think I'll make some arrows to match the bows paint job too. 

I'm thinking this one...









I forgot how much fun this sh*t was!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, just because you were a wanna be Kurt Cobain Groupie...

Edward Van Halen was the shimmy back in 1983 and he is still the shimmy today. (when he's sober) Some things just never stop being cool, and that guitar is one of them. 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, go listen to that "non mainstream" CD you like so much... What's the band called? The Flipdoodles... Or was it The Dingaflappys... How many albums did they sell last year, 10? That qualifies them for "Aluminum" status. :twisted:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Or, may be I'll just go with the original 1984 Kramer "Frankenstrat" look... 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> :roll:


...is that all you got. :roll:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Northslope I did not get on your bear thread and post :roll: :roll: and I would **** sure appreciate it if you did not do it on mine! You and Tex take your issues elsewhere please! :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Tex called me today and said he hates the bow! :shock: It won't shoot straight for him and it hits his arm. I guess he is gonna put it back in the mail! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Tex called me today and said he hates the bow! :shock: It won't shoot straight for him and it hits his arm. I guess he is gonna put it back in the mail! :mrgreen:


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

AP, just ignore the little Troll, he'll go away eventually. Or he'll PM you and tell you about a thread he started just to get your goat to make sure you see it. :roll: Lame...

For the record, I never said I hated the bow. I did say it slapped my arm, but I fixed that problem by not gripping it so tight like you suggested. I just stepped back to 22 yards in the back yard and shot a 3 inch group with it with unmatched arrows... :shock: I know guys that can't do that with a .22 rifle...

All I can say is, I hope you kissed this thing goodbye before you sent it. :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Pics?


----------

